# 1951 cleveland welding  roadmaster frame and fork



## Dannuus (Dec 25, 2021)

1951 cleveland welding frame and fork. Ballooner width. Did not come to me with a headbadge but a period Roadmaster badge  included. No rust but many coats of rattle can black.


----------

